# Car rental perseverance [For a Vacation in Hawaii]



## RSchwartz (Jan 20, 2014)

Car rental perseverance does pay off.  My wife and I will be renting a car on Kauai for 15+ days starting later this March.  I have been checking rates through Costco Travel and Discount Hawaii Car Rental for several months now and find that rental prices are dropping.  Originally through Discount Hawaii we had an all-inclusive quote of $448.  Now comparing to Costco’s rate of today, Costco is at $310, including all taxes…….quite a drop.  Over the past two weeks, Costco (Alamo Car Rental) has dropped their rate two times to just over $20/day.

As the Tug membership has stated several times, it pays to keep checking car rental rates between the top companies because rates will change.

One question for Tuggers; When we rent a car in Hawaii we find it advantageous to rent an intermediate or even a compact size car as roads and parking lots tend to be a bit smaller and we have minimal size suitcases (only carry-ons).  What size cars do Tuggers rent on Hawaii and why?


----------



## sjsharkie (Jan 20, 2014)

RSchwartz said:


> One question for Tuggers; When we rent a car in Hawaii we find it advantageous to rent an intermediate or even a compact size car as roads and parking lots tend to be a bit smaller and we have minimal size suitcases (only carry-ons).  What size cars do Tuggers rent on Hawaii and why?



I rent whatever size I need -- with a large family, the bigger the better.  While it is possible that on smaller residential streets, the road size is smaller, I have never noticed this to be the case and I grew up on Oahu.  Parking lots YMMV depending on the resort but again I haven't noticed smaller space sizes there either.

I find full size to work best for me.  I can squeeze in 5 into an intermediate but luggage can be an issue.  I'll take an SUV or Mini-van as well.

-ryan


----------



## Luanne (Jan 20, 2014)

When it's dh, me and our 2 dds we rent a fullsize.  When it's just dh and I, I'll usually look for a midsize, but many times have ended up with a fullsize as it's been cheaper.  When we'd go with more than 4 we'd get a minivan.


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 20, 2014)

if I were you I would check Hotwire.com immediately as there are two week stretches in March where you can get a mid-size or standard for $8 per day plus taxes/fees.

We usually rent a car through an opaque website or Costco, and then try to upgrade to a Jeep on the lot, but I think any size of car will do as long as it fits your party.


----------



## dive-in (Jan 21, 2014)

I've seen just the opposite.  I rented an intermediate SUV a few months back at Costco Travel.  I check a few times a week to see if I can get a better rate.  A few weeks ago, the price for our 13-day rental on Kauai in June, went up about $300 from my end of the week check to the beginning of the next week check.  It came down some last week, but it's back up again this week.  Glad I booked when I did.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 21, 2014)

dive-in said:


> I've seen just the opposite.  I rented an intermediate SUV a few months back at Costco Travel.  I check a few times a week to see if I can get a better rate.  A few weeks ago, the price for our 13-day rental on Kauai in June, went up about $300 from my end of the week check to the beginning of the next week check.  It came down some last week, but it's back up again this week.  Glad I booked when I did.



Us too with our trip to Maui in July. $652 for intermediate which is now $850+ and hasn't come down at all since I booked several months ago.


----------



## TAG (Jan 21, 2014)

*Rental car on Molokai*

I reserved a car on Molokai back in October through Costco at $1190.  Discount Hawaii Car rental came in at $690.  Both for two weeks.  Molokai is a bit different in that there is just the one major rental outfit (Alamo) left on the island.  Now, Costco is indicating that Alamo is sold out for our time period.  

We had friends on Molokai a couple of months ago.  They said there was a bidding war between two couples that hadn't bothered to reserve a car.  There was only one car left and it went for 2x the rack rate.  Don't know what the other couple did.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 22, 2014)

TAG said:


> I reserved a car on Molokai back in October through Costco at $1190.  Discount Hawaii Car rental came in at $690.  Both for two weeks.  Molokai is a bit different in that there is just the one major rental outfit (Alamo) left on the island.  Now, Costco is indicating that Alamo is sold out for our time period.
> 
> We had friends on Molokai a couple of months ago.  They said there was a bidding war between two couples that hadn't bothered to reserve a car.  There was only one car left and it went for 2x the rack rate.  Don't know what the other couple did.



When we went to Molokai some years back we rented a car from an off site company.  Unfortunately I don't remember the name.  They came to the airport and picked us up.  Our "fullsize" car was PT Cruiser.  A bit tight.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 22, 2014)

I have never paid more than about $240 for a week's rental car in Hawaii, and it usually is no more than $200.  Often it is through Priceline's Name Your Own Price, sometimes with a AAA discount, sometimes with a discount coupon of some sort, sometimes through Discount Hawaii.  We have never gone over Christmas/New Year's, but I know I could not get these rates then.  But any other time of the year, with a little work I have always been able to get a decent rate.  I usually book the first decent rate I can find (almost always under $250), and then keep looking for lower rates.  Then, about a week or two before we leave I try Priceline and about half the time I do better.  In early December of 2013, we paid $148 on the Big Island, $143 on Maui, and $183 on Kauai, each for a week's rental.  The Maui rental was through Priceline.  That trip was unusual in that all three weeks were from Hertz--usually they are more expensive.


----------



## slip (Jan 23, 2014)

When we go it's usually just DW and myself so we always book the cheapest
Size. It usually an economy. We take our time at the airport and when we
Arrive to pickup our car we've always been upgraded for free. We have a nice
String of years going for this happening. We've gotten a four door Jeep Wrangler
Multiple times for the price of an economy car. I shouldn't say this because I'll
Jinx it but we've always gotten a free upgrade. I would be fine with the economy
But the upgrades are nice.

This next trip we're taking friends on their first Hawaii trip so I am booking a
Full size. I'm not going to gamble on the upgrade.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 23, 2014)

RSchwartz said:


> One question for Tuggers; When we rent a car in Hawaii we find it advantageous to rent an intermediate or even a compact size car as roads and parking lots tend to be a bit smaller and we have minimal size suitcases (only carry-ons).  What size cars do Tuggers rent on Hawaii and why?




If it's just the two of us, I prefer to get a convertible. We like the open air experience, and having a locking trunk.  A Jeep would give a similar experience, but there's no way to lock anything up, and it's hard to close the top if it rains.  We aren't likely to go 4-wheeling, so we're satisfied with a regular convertible.

If we have more than three in our party, I'll opt for an SUV type vehicle - it gives a better viewing experience for the passengers.

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 23, 2014)

Dave has a good point about the Jeep and keeping things locked up. We only
Take a hard top.


----------



## islandguy (Jan 25, 2014)

*Maui Car Rental in Feb/Mar*

Perseverance does work -- renting a car in Feb and Mar for two 3 week periods and got a compact for $ 158 per week all in.  Picking up at JHM as it was much cheaper than OGG.  You save taxes and all that.   Went thru Hawaii Car Rentals.  

When I started planning this trip I could get the car for cheaper than 285-320 a week.  Then got it down 195.  

So keep on checking.  You can get this rate for only one week and not have to pull 3 weeks at a time.


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 25, 2014)

We always get a full size which lately we noticed has gotten a lot smaller.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=200696

There are four of us including 2 car seats and often my sister comes.  One time there were 6 of us with the two grandmas.  Our minivan wasn't ready so they offered us an 18 passenger van  DH thought we could offset some of our travel expenses my driving people around the island


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 25, 2014)

I got everyone's price beat by using American Airlines FF miles to book an intermediate.  Saved us over $600 in rental expenses.

The AA FF miles are close to worthless if you want to use them to fly, in my not so humble opinion.  I suspect the same for other airlines FF programs.  

Ex:  For our trip to Kauai in Nov-Dec 14 the only thing AA could find was a flite that left Texas at 0630 and arrived in Lihue at 920pm  and a week later than we needed.

Bottom line:  I'll keep the FF card and use it to rent cars from now on.

Sterling


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2014)

I just checked Discount a Hawaii again for my two weeks on Kauai in October
And they came down another $140. I'm at $430 all in for two weeks in a full
Size. Costco was still over $800. I'll keep watching but I feel much better now
Than where I started at $660.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 25, 2014)

Were at $31 a day including all taxes a fees for a economy through discount hawaii. I havent found a better rate yet with any of my other discount codes and I have a bunch.

Bill


----------



## csalter2 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Fluctuating prices*

I originally booked my car rentals in September and Costco had the best rate. Then it was Discount Hawaii and then Car Rental Savers.  Since I am renting several cars on different islands for the month of July, I have continued to watch the rates.  I currently have the best rates for all of my reservations with Discount Hawaii. 

I have looked every day. Now I noticed last night that everyone's prices are going up.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 26, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> I originally booked my car rentals in September and Costco had the best rate. Then it was Discount Hawaii and then Car Rental Savers.  Since I am renting several cars on different islands for the month of July, I have continued to watch the rates.  I currently have the best rates for all of my reservations with Discount Hawaii.
> 
> I have looked every day. Now I noticed last night that everyone's prices are going up.



Try Priceline a week or so before you go.  You have a 50-50 chance of doing even better, with no downside.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 26, 2014)

Kauai Kid said:


> The AA FF miles are close to worthless if you want to use them to fly, in my not so humble opinion.  I suspect the same for other airlines FF programs.
> 
> Bottom line:  I'll keep the FF card and use it to rent cars from now on.



Are you kidding?  I fly first class to Hawaii all the time using AA FF miles.  Even using them at the double cost anytime level (we almost never have to do that), they are worth more than a penny a point for coach, more for first class.  And those are available if a seat remains unsold.  The exchange rate for rental cars is usually nowhere close to that.  To save $600 on a rental car you are probably booking for 3 weeks, and that probably costs 80,000-100,000 FF miles.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's input.  We have a Premium car rented out of Kona for $737 for two weeks with Costco.  It was better than using codes from work and Hotwire. I didn't even know I could rent a car through Costco!!!

I'll keep checking and try my luck with Priceline over the net few months.


----------



## melissy123 (Jan 27, 2014)

Have you looked at Chase Ultimate a Rewards, if that is available for you.   I believe it was Denise who had passed that tip on.  I saved between 120 and 200 dollars for my one week Kauai and Maui rentals.


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 27, 2014)

gnorth16 said:


> Thanks for everyone's input.  We have a Premium car rented out of Kona for $737 for two weeks with Costco.  It was better than using codes from work and Hotwire. I didn't even know I could rent a car through Costco!!!
> 
> I'll keep checking and try my luck with Priceline over the net few months.



FYI we were just on the big island and managed to get a full size SUV (Chevy Suburban) for that price by bidding on Priceline.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 27, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> FYI we were just on the big island and managed to get a full size SUV (Chevy Suburban) for that price by bidding on Priceline.



Did that include the second driver free?  We got burned one year using Priceline.  I didn't find out until we picked the car up that we had to pay for the second driver.


----------



## Chrispee (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry, didn't realize that you needed a second driver.  It was definitely an additional fee at the National desk.


----------

